# الصيدلية المنزلية ضرورة



## mostafamwafy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

​تعد الصيدلية المنزلية من الأشياء الأساسية في كل منزل نظراً لأهميتها في الحالات الإسعافية، فاحتواء الصيدلية على المستلزمات الضرورية لإسعاف المصاب في الدقائق الأولى من إصابته يساعد- بإذن الله- على الشفاء السريع .
وقد يقلل من تعرض المصاب لعاهات مستديمة، تحدث أحياناً نتيجة للتأخر في إسعاف المريض, وتتكون الصيدلية المنزلية من خزينة للإسعافات الأولية وخزينة للأدوية، وسوف نتطرق بشيء من التفصيل لمحتويات هاتين الخزينتين. 

 خزينة الإسعافات الأولية:
حقيبة الإسعافات الأولية متوفرة في الصيدليات بأنواع وأحجام مختلفة، فيجب انتقاؤها حسب الحاجة وذلك بعد استشارة الصيدلي، وغالباً ماتحتاج إلى إضافة مواد أخرى على الحقيبة الموجودة في السوق.
وإليك بعض المواد الرئيسة الواجب توفرها في خزينة الإسعافات اللازمة لإجراء معظم الإسعافات الأولية:

 1- الضمادات والأربطة: هناك عدة أشكال من الضمادات والأربطة الطبية متوفرة في الأسواق للاستخدام المنزلي، ويعتمد استخدام كل منها على نوع الإصابة وموضعها والمواد الإسعافية المتوفرة، ويستحسن أن تكون معقمة لتمنع دخول الجراثيم.
وإليك بعض هذه الأنواع:
 - ضمادات الشاش: هذه ضمادات من طبقات عديدة من الشاش الناعم وهي تساعد على التحكم في النزيف وتعمل على امتصاص الدم وإفرازات الجروح والوقاية من العدوى ومنع التلوث. ويفضل استخدام الضمادات الكبيرة حتى تغطي الجرح والمنطقة المحيطة به، وتثبت برباط أو شريط لاصق حتى لاتنزلق فوق المنطقة المجاورة.
 - أربطة شريطية لاصقة: وهي مؤلفة من شاش قابل للامتصاص مثبتة في مكانها بظهر لاصق. ويستخدم هذا النوع من الأربطة للجروح الصغيرة بشرط أن يكون الجلد حول الجرح نظيفاً وجافاً قبل ربط الشريط. كما يمكن استخدامه مع ضمادات الشاش لتغطية الجروح.
 - رباطات ملفوفة: هذا النوع من الرباط يصنع من أحجام مختلفة ويستعمل للحفاظ على الضمادات في أماكنها ولوقف النزيف أو لتقويم التواء أو إسناد أورام.
 - رباطات مثلثة: يمكن أن تستخدم كرباطات اعتيادية لضماد الجروح أو كمعلاق لتعليق يد مصابة بكسر إلى الرقبة ولوقاية الذراع والصدر ولربط ضمادات فوق الرأس واليد والقدم.
 - شريط لاصق: يثبت الأربطة والضمادات الصغيرة.
 - قطن طبي: يجب أن تحتوي خزانة الإسعاف على كمية كافية من القطن الطبي، لأنه في بعض الأحيان يحتاج المسعف إلى كمية كبيرة من القطن لاستخدامه كحشوة للجبيرة أو لرفع الدم المتراكم على الجرح أثر نزف شديد.
 2- مناشف أو كمادات باردة: تستخدم لإسعاف الرضات الداخلية والتواء المفاصل ولتخفيف الألم ولمنع التورم.
 3- قفازات طبية معقمة: تستعمل هذه القفازات عند القيام بتطهير الجروح، أو وقف النزيف والإفرازات العضوية الأخرى للوقاية من حدوث عدوى، وتستخدم مرة واحدة فقط.
 4- مسحة طبية: عبارة عن كحول الأيزوبروابايل (70%) لتطهير الجروح.
 5- مقص وملقط: يستخدم المقص لقطع الجلد الميت عند حدوث إصابة تستلزم ذلك، وقطع العصابات والضمادات. أما الملقط فهو ضروري لإزالة الأجسام الصغيرة والشظايا من الجسم. ويفضل شراء مقص من النوع الجيد الذي لايصدأ لأن شراءك لمقصات رديئة وقابلة للصدأ له أثر كبير في تلوث الجزء المصاب. ويفضل غلي كل من المقص والملقط بالماء لمدة خمس دقائق قبل وبعد الاستعمال.
 6- إبرة كبيرة ومشابك: الإبرة الكبيرة لإزالة الشوك وخلافه من الجسم، والمشابك لتثبيت الأربطة.
 7- ميزان حرارة طبي: لقياس درجة الحرارة، ويفضل توفير نوعين: الأول لقياس درجة الحرارة عن طريق الفم ويستعمل للكبار، والآخر لقياس الحرارة عن طريق الشرج ويستعمل للصغار.
 8- مصباح يدوي: يستخدم إذا كانت الإصابة في مكان مظلم.
 9- ورقة وقلم: وهي من الأدوات المهمة التي يجب أن تكون جزءاً من محتويات حقيبة الإسعاف التي يمكن أن تستعمل لتسجيل رقم هاتف مهم في حالة الإسعاف ووقت الإصابة وكذلك المعالجة التي قدمت والأدوية التي تناولها المصاب وحالته وغيرها من المعلومات المهمة التي يحتاجها الطبيب المسعف فيما بعد.
 10- قائمة بأرقام هواتف الطوارئ: تحتوي على أرقام تلفونات المستشفيات ومراكز الأدوية والسموم القريبة من المنزل.
 11- دليل الإسعافات الأولية: كتيب يحتوي على ملخص لكيفية عمل الإسعافات الأولية لأكثر الحوادث شيوعاً في المنزل، ويفضل قراءة الكتيب مبكراً، ومعروف أن هذا الدليل لايكفي لعمل الإسعافات الأولية على الوجه الصحيح، بل لابد من أخذ دورات في كيفية إجراء الإسعافات الأولية.

 خزينة الأدوية: خزينة الأدوية تحتوي على:



- البيتادين: له فعالية قاتلة ضد الميكروبات ويحتوي على 10% أيودين، وهو محلول مطهر للجلد والجروح.
- فلامازين: كريم يستخدم في الحروق والجروح لمنع الالتهاب، ويتميز بقدرته على إزالة أثر الجرح أو الحرق بعد استخدامه عدة مرات.
- لجنوبانثين: كريم يحتوي على مادتين، أحداها مخدر موضعي ذو أثر فعال في تسكين الألم، والأخرى تساعد على التئام الجروح.
- ميبو: مرهم يتكون من مواد ذات مصادر عشبية، من أهمها بيتاسيتوستيرول أثبت فعاليته في المساعدة في الالتئام السريع للجروح، ولايترك أثراً ظاهراً بعد التئام منطقة الجرح. ويلاحظ عليه ارتفاع سعره.
- ميركروكروم: يستخدم لتطهير الجروح والحروق، ويجب التنبيه على أن هذه المادة تحتوي على الزئبق، لذا لاينصح باستخدامه عدة مرات في اليوم ويجب الحذر من شربه.
- فيوسدين: مضاد حيوي قوي ضد الجراثيم، يستعمل لعلاج التهابات الجلد.

 1- الأدوية الموصوفة من قبل الطبيب بوصفة طبية. 2- أدوية تخفيف الألم وخفض درجة الحرارة. 3- المواد المستخدمة للجروح والحروق، ومن أمثلة ذلك:  # وهناك بعض النقاط التي يجب مراعاتها في الصيدلية المنزلية:
- من الأفضل أن تكون كبيرة الحجم بحيث تتسع لإضافة أصناف جديدة.
- ترتب المواد التي بداخلها بطريقة يسهل العثور عليها دون الحاجة لتفريغ الحقيبة.
- تغليف المواد الموجودة بداخلها تغليفاً جيداً.
- حفظها قريبة من متناول الجميع وبعيدة عن الأطفال ومحكمة الغلق مع سهولة فتحها عند الحاجة.
- وضعها في مكان مناسب بعيداً عن الرطوبة والحرارة مثل دورة المياه والمطبخ، لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى تكسر المواد وتحللها ومن ثم فسادها.
- التأكد من تاريخ صلاحية المواد والأدوية من فترة لأخرى، لأن بعض المواد تتحول إلى مواد سامة وخطيرة بعد فترة وجيزة من انتهاء الصلاحية لذا يجب التخلص منها مباشرة.
- يجب التخلص فوراً من أي مادة في الصيدلية المنزلية لم يكتب عليها تاريخ الصلاحية أو غير معروفة أو تغير شيئاً من صفاتها كاللون أو الرائحة أو الشكل.
- يجب التنبه إلى أن مدة صلاحية معظم المضادات الحيوية التي تستخدم بعد إحلالها بالماء لاتتعدى أسبوعاً واحداً فقط في حالة حفظها في الثلاجة، وتاريخ الصلاحية المكتوب على العبوة من الخارج يقصد به المسحوق قبل الإذابة وليس بعدها. وكذلك يجب عدم الاحتفاظ بقطرات العين والأنف والأذن لمدة تزيد عن الشهر بعد فتحها بصرف النظر عن مدة الصلاحية المكتوبة على العلبة.
- التأكد كذلك من أن الآلات المعدنية الموجودة في الحقيبة مثل الملقاط والمقص في حالة جيدة وصالحة للاستعمال ولم تصب بالصدأ.
- عدم رمي المواد والأدوية التالفة قريباً من متناول الأطفال.
- عدم وضع الأدوية في خزينة الإسعافات الأولية، بل توضع في مكان ذي درجة حرارة ملائمة حسب إرشادات الصيدلي.
- عادة ماتزود حقيبة الإسعاف بتعليمات وإرشادات مكتوبة داخل الحقيبة لتوضيح كيفية استعمال محتويتها، لذا يفضل قراءة هذه التعليمات قبل استعمالها.
- التأكد من كتابة اسم المادة وطريقة الاستعمال على العبوة بخط واضح.
- عدم وضع المواد السائلة المستخدمة في الإسعاف في علب المشروبات الفارغة، لتفادي الخطأ غير المقصود، بل توضع في عبواتها الأصلية وتكون محكمة الإغلاق وغير قابلة للكسر.
- توعية كافة أفراد الأسرة بخطورة الأدوية والمواد الكيميائية الأخرى الموجودة في المنزل.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تقديم موفق
بارك الله فيك


----------



## salman080 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية,,,,,,,,,,,,كثيرا مانغفل عن أهمية وجود صيدلية اسعافات في منازلنا 
تقبل مروري


----------



## sayed00 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور مصطفى - تقديم ممتاز لكن لى تحزير فقط من استعمال ادوية للشرب او حبوب بدون استشارة الطبيب ايا كان هذا الدواء

تحياتى


----------



## صناعي1 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*
رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

